# Time has come - almost



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I'm flying to Abu Dhabi for an interview round about the week of 25 Jan.

I've posted before with regards to "cost of living" in Abu Dhabi - however this time it will be a bit different as the job is permanent.

Compare this to contractual offerings, then a divide starts with regards to perks.

For example, a contractor will prob get more housing allowance/assistance compared to someone staying there permanently (yet non resident). 

Before I delve deeper, I just wish to confirm whether the below is true or not (conflicting statements across the net leads me to ask what might be seen as a daft question):
1.) I can not buy and own property as a Westerner (buy means go to bank and finance)
2.) I can not buy a vehicle as a Westerner (once again buy=finance)

If the above yields true, then I can only reason that a company will go some way to help with those two facets, and looking at the forum I see travel and accommodation assistance is not very uncommon.

So, as someone with an unlimited "contract" - what can I expect vs what I should ask for?

The post is for a well known Global company as a trainer - Petrochemical (Automation and Control) environment.

Lastly - what is interesting to do for one night in Abu Dhabi? I will be staying over one night.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Good Luck in ur interview 
inform us how was it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> Well, I'm flying to Abu Dhabi for an interview round about the week of 25 Jan.
> 
> I've posted before with regards to "cost of living" in Abu Dhabi - however this time it will be a bit different as the job is permanent.
> 
> ...


1. Non-GCC residents may buy property in the UAE, but only in certain areas/developments

2. Yes you may buy a car in the UAE.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck and hope you are offered a great package!


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the wishes.

Bit off topic - but if I relocate what are my options for bringing across all my digital media?

I have quite a collection of DVD's and Blu Ray that I can not part with (nothing political or obscene) - they are all original as well, no pirate stuff. Can I take it to Abu Dhabi without any issues?


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I did the interview and the company is very close in awarding the job, hopefully to me.

I was in Abu Dhabi for 2 days, of which one day was a waste with me being trapped in the airport due to a VISA issue. 

Anywho - I was told by the interviewer that some people are now staying in Dubai seeing that Abu Dhabi is becoming much more expensive. 

Is this an accurate view or not?

Also, can someone give me a break down of the most familiar zones for westerners in Abu Dhabi and Dubai? Some of the rental agencies filter according to this, so it will be very helpful if I know which areas to stay in.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A lot of people do live in Dubai and commute to Abu Dhabi but the cost saving isn't worth the hassle to be honest. If you were to live in Dubai, then you'd want a community on the Abu Dhabi side like the Marina or Discovery Gardens. Not too familiar with Abu Dhabi to be honest.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will be tempted to push the kph envelope... and then, WAM 600 Durham FINES!  Its a long trek back and forth.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Well - I'll be in Abu Dhabi as of 1 June 2010. Everything is picking up pace right now, so I got one hectic month ahead.

Relocation allowance: Can anyone give me some guidelines as to what they experienced in terms of an offer for relocation allowance / assistance? Mine is still coming - so I interested to know how people else where received such an offer.

I'd ideally prefer a lump sum money as opposed to moving everything from here to there.


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> A lot of people do live in Dubai and commute to Abu Dhabi but the cost saving isn't worth the hassle to be honest. If you were to live in Dubai, then you'd want a community on the Abu Dhabi side like the Marina or Discovery Gardens. Not too familiar with Abu Dhabi to be honest.


I have met more than a few people living here in the Marina, who do actually commute Daily back and forth to Abu Dhabi. When I asked them innocently why they didn't just move to Abu Dhabi the reponses varied but most seemed to prefer (for whatever personal reasons), to still live in the Marina area and commute daily, traffic, and time of day dependant but they all seem to say about between just over an hour to 1 1/2 hrs each way and are quite happily doing that and have been doing so for quite some time now. So if that many people (and there are quite a lot) are doing it regularly then perhaps it's an option worth considering.


----------



## LozMo (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi CarlZA I guess this means congratulations! My fiance is waiting to hear news about a job offer in RAK. 

It has been discussed that if he gets the job he will have a total salary of 394,000 dirhams (£70,000 GBP), but 225,000 (£40,000 GBP) of this is his basic salary. The remaining 169,000 dirhams (30,000 GBP) is for us to rent accommodation with. Not sure if that includes a car allowance or any extras as he's had no job specs and further details yet. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanx for the reply. 

I recon I'm going to get a quote for what it will cost to get all my stuff there - and then request that amount as a lump sum. Fortunately the cost here in ZA is quite high for moving - so the equivalent lump sump, plus general cheapness of more high price items (TV etc) in UAE compared to ZA should cater to my needs.


----------

